# nfs daemon error

## snock

Estoy desde anoche probando gentoo , intente instalar nfs para conectar desde mi otro pc (ubuntu). Lei que tenia que activarlo en el kernel: 

 *Quote:*   

> <*> NFS server support
> 
> [*]   NFS server support for NFS version 3
> 
> [ ]     NFS server support for the NFSv3 ACL protocol extension
> ...

 

Pc con gentoo (192.168.1.210)

 *Quote:*   

> miordenador ~ # /etc/init.d/nfs start
> 
>  * Exporting NFS directories ...                                          [ ok ]
> 
>  * Starting NFS mountd ...                                                [ ok ]
> ...

 

Pc con ubuntu (192.168.1.200)

 *Quote:*   

> nicolas@nicolas-desktop:~$ showmount -e 192.168.1.210
> 
> Export list for 192.168.1.210:
> 
> /home/snock/ps3 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.255.0
> ...

 

----------

## hashashin

Mirar los logs suele ser lo mejor para hacerse una idea de que pasa, así sin más datos es complicado hacerse una idea de que está pasando.

Prueba con:

```
# tail -f /var/log/messages
```

e intenta ejecutar nfs a ver que sale.

Salud.

----------

## agdg

Pega el contenido de  /etc/exports y /etc/hosts.allow

----------

